# Antique picture (1920) Found in my barn



## stsinner (Apr 27, 2009)

I came across this picture and a few others in my barn while I was exploring.  It is in a folder with a tissue-like paper protecting it front and back, so it's perfectly preserved..  I bought the house about 4 years ago, but it was built in 1869.  I have no idea who the children are, but it couldn't be in better condition.  Do any of you film photographers have any insight on how this picture may have been taken?  It's signed by the photographer and dated 1920.


----------



## Dwig (Apr 27, 2009)

Its hard to say with out a much better view of the image. Based on the date and general appearance, it was probably taken with a larger format studio camera (5x7, 8x10, ...) with the background effect composited in when printing.

I did find this reference when Googling:

American Photography - Google Book Search

Its very likely a reference to the photographer's studio (page 248, left column, second paragraph under the heading "Our Illustrations") given that the mentioned photographer was based in Boston and your ID says your in Mass. somewhere.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like 5x7, and two different exposures.

Cutting negatives was common, and its what the photographer did here.


----------



## mrodgers (Apr 27, 2009)

Best thing to do would be to contact the photographer directly...:lmao:


----------

